# Losing Raven



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

It is with great sadness I write about the loss of my almost 10 yr. old GSD Raven. She quietly took her last breath on May 20, 2015, and I still can't believe she is gone. She survived oral osteosarcoma two years ago with life-saving surgery, and I can't believe that it was pneumonia and sepsis, not cancer, that took her from me. She was asymptomatic one minute and was packed in ice with a fever of 106 and in septic shock the next. X-rays & blood work revealed a massive lung infection - rushed her to the emergency vet as soon as she "looked funny" in the eyes - kind of like your kids do when they're sick. Refused food & water - I knew it was bad. RIP my sweet Raven - we all loved you - see you at the Bridge.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Sending lots of hugs and sympathy your way:hugs:..... Rest in peace sweet girl...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories. Deb


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry....hugzz

Cathy


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. R.I.P Raven.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending you hugs.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.
This was written by Sabis mom, a poster here.

Saying goodbye. Watching that light in their eyes go out forever, hearing that last exhale, feeling that unstoppable heart flutter to a stop. It's a deal we make when we bring them home, and it looms in the distance like some great void until that final moment when it reaches out and pulls us in.
In that moment the all the rest, the mess, the work, the mud and hair, the aching muscles, the spilled drinks and stolen steak, become the things you yearn for. Each and every moment is a fallen leaf, that will never be again until finally the tree is left bare with only a memory of what it was to blossom.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace Raven...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, hugs


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry. Hugs. RIP sweet Raven.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss I know what your going through I also lost a great German shepherd.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. There are many, many of us here who have experienced not just the loss, but also the sudden onset and loss, as you have. It is so hard. My heart goes out to you.

Susan


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I am so very sorry, I know you are heartbroken. Raven will never really die as long as you hold her in your heart. Run free, sweet girl!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry.


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone - in a strange way, I felt so much more at peace when I brought her ashes home. They are now next to her favorite ball and collar on my dresser. She will always be with me - but you're right - I'd give anything to just wipe those dirty paws one more time....


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am sorry to hear of your loss of Raven. May God ease your pain.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

"the deal we make when we bring them home", indeed. i am so sorry for your loss. RIP beautiful german shepherd dog Raven.


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm sorry. Hugs!


----------

